# 1&1 Kunden hier?



## Jeff (11 März 2007)

Hallo, ich habe die folgende eMail erhlaten



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Sie nehmen an unserem Lastschriftverfahren teil. Aus dem beiliegenden Zahlungsavis können Sie ersehen, welche Rechnungen wir Ihrem Konto heute belastet haben. Das Dokument ist im PDF-Format erstellt und kann mit Hilfe des Programms 'Acrobat Reader' geöffnet und anschließend ausgedruckt werden. (Download 'Acrobat Reader' unter http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html).
> 
> ...



Im Anhang ist ein PDF (nicht geöffnet), eigentlich würde ich die Mail als SPAM einordnen, da die 1&1 Rechnungen sonst anders aussehen, ABER sie ging an eine email-adresse, die nur für 1&1 eingerichtet wurde, somit kann die sonst keiner kennen!

Also entweder hat wer meine Adresse von denen bekommen/geklaut?! oder die haben Ihre Rechnungen umgestellt (kein Namen, kein Betrag). 1&1 hat leider seit über einer Woche nicht auf meine Nachfrage geantwortet - hat hier also wer ne Idee?

Danke!


----------



## Timster (11 März 2007)

*AW: 1&1 Kunden hier?*



Jeff schrieb:


> ...  - hat hier also wer ne Idee? ...


Warum nicht die PDF-Datei mal aufmachen? Der von Dir zitierte Text ist ja eher nicht als Spam einzuordnen. Die eindeutige E-Mail-Adresse ist ein starkes Indiz dafür, dass der Absender tatsächlich 1&1 ist. Hol Dir doch aus dem erweiterten Header der Mail die Absender-IP's und mach einen Whois-Check, ob das zu 1&1 passt.


----------



## johinos (11 März 2007)

*AW: 1&1 Kunden hier?*



Jack_T schrieb:


> Warum nicht die PDF-Datei mal aufmachen?


Ernst gemeint? Rechnungen von 1 und 1 mit ähnlichem Text gab's schon vor ein paar Wochen: "Konto heute belastet haben. Das Dokument ist im PDF-Format "

Besser erst mal die Dateiendung genauer ansehen, die könnte auch anders lauten.


----------



## sascha (11 März 2007)

*AW: 1&1 Kunden hier?*



> Warum nicht die PDF-Datei mal aufmachen?



Genau. Und immer, wenn per Mail "DIE WICHTIGE MITTEILUNG" kommt, tippst du drei bis fünf TAN in die garantiert echte Volksbanken-Webseite ein, stimmts?  

Jetzt aber im Ernst. In meinen - echten -  1&1-Rechnungen heißt es wie folgt:



> Unbekannte haben Millionen von E-Mails versendet, die sich als Rechnungen der 1&1 Internet AG tarnen.
> Diese E-Mails versuchen den Rechner des Empfängers mit einem Virus zu infizieren.
> Öffnen Sie keinesfalls die diesen E-Mails angehängten Dateien!
> 
> ...



Kundennummer UND richtiger Name in der Mail sind ein gutes Indiz dafür, dass es sich um die echte Rechnung handelt.


----------



## sascha (11 März 2007)

*AW: 1&1 Kunden hier?*

Kleiner Nachtrag,

die Mitteilung in Sachen Zahlungsavis habe ich auch von 1&1 erhalten - mit meiner Kundennummer und meinem ausgeschriebenen Namen.


----------



## Timster (12 März 2007)

*AW: 1&1 Kunden hier?*



johinos schrieb:


> Ernst gemeint?





sascha schrieb:


> Genau. Und immer, wenn per Mail "DIE WICHTIGE MITTEILUNG" kommt, tippst du drei bis fünf TAN in die garantiert echte Volksbanken-Webseite ein, stimmts?


 Ok, in der Form natürlich ein depperter Ratschlag: Aufmachen erst, wenn sichergestellt, dass auch wirklich eine PDF-Datei vorliegt.


----------



## Tonguru (13 März 2007)

*AW: 1&1 Kunden hier?*

Hi Jeff,

ich bin 1&1-Kunde, und hatte mich ebenfalls über diese Mail gewundert, die nicht den üblichen Text hatte und zudem nicht von "Rechnungsstelle 1&1 Internet AG" kam, sondern von "[email protected]".

Und das kurz nach dem Desaster mit den gefälschten 1&1-Mails.
Etwas mehr Aufklärung seitens 1&1 und eine andere Form / Absender der e-mail wären mehr als angebracht gewesen!

Auf den Kundendienst brauchst du nicht hoffen.
Für ein Unternehmen, das sein Geld mit dem Medium Internet verdient, ist es äußerst peinlich, daß es i.d.R. eine Woche oder länger benötigt, eine e-mail zu beantworten.


Also, um auf den Punkt zu kommen:

Das angehängte pdf ist tatsächlich von 1&1 und beinhaltet den Differenzbetrag zwischen Domain-Rechnungen aus dem Jahr 2006 (alter Ust-satz) und den neuen Rechnungen aus 2007 (neuer Ust-satz); die entsprechenden Rechnungen müßten dir vor ein paar Tagen zugegangen sein.

Der Rechnungsbetrag beträgt u.U. nur einige Cent - ein weiteres Armutszeugnis dieser Firma, den Betrag geltend zu machen, wozu sie nach dem Ust-Recht nicht verpflichtet wären.


Hoffe, geholfen zu haben.

LG,
Tonguru


----------



## Unregistriert (24 März 2007)

*AW: 1&1 Kunden hier?*

Ich finde heute morgen, 24.3. gleich zwei dieser dieser angeblich von 1&1 stammenden Mails in meiner box. --Ich bin NICHT Kunde von 1 &1  und hatte auch noch NIE irgendwelchen e-Mailkontakt mit 1&1.

Also Mail unbesehen löschen !!!


----------



## Unregistriert (25 März 2007)

*AW: 1&1 Kunden hier?*



sascha schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag,
> 
> die Mitteilung in Sachen Zahlungsavis habe ich auch von 1&1 erhalten - mit meiner Kundennummer und meinem ausgeschriebenen Namen.



Eben. In den echten Mails steht immer Kundennummer und pers. Anrede mit drin und wenn man dann immer noch Zweifel hegt, schaut man halt einfach direkt in seine Rechnungsbox bei 1und1 nach, ob das Teil dort auch vorliegt.


----------



## srm71 (12 April 2007)

*AW: 1&1 Kunden hier?*



Jeff schrieb:


> 1&1 hat leider seit über einer Woche nicht auf meine Nachfrage geantwortet - hat hier also wer ne Idee?
> Danke!




Machen die auch nicht. Kann einem so vorkommen, als steckten die selbst dahinter, um ihre Antivirus-Software zu vermarkten... :-(


----------



## Dr.TraX (15 April 2007)

*Mein TIPPPP*

HI

Also ich glaube nicht das die e-mail von 1und1 ist ich habe auch einige emails brkommen bin ja auch kunde      und ich wurde immer mit meinem namen gegrüßt und die kundennummer stand dabei    zur sicherheit würde ich das pdf  nur auf einem andern Pc öffnen  zB. Internet cafe ^^


----------



## Sven Marklewitz (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: 1&1 Kunden hier?K-16836****

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herrn ,

Warum wurde mein Complettes System Abgeschaltet  
ok ich habe eine Leicht erhöte Händy Rechnung aber ich habe immer meine schulden Bezahlt 
allso und ausserdem  finde ich es sehr Überzogen  wegen 21 Euro So ein Spektakel zu machen  und ausserdem habe ich Sie doch Gebeten 
meine Rechnung komplett an mich zu Senden aber es Scheind ja Nicht zu Klappen 
ich hätte Statt der 156,63Euro 177,63 Überwiesen  aber sie sind Scheinbar nur ay<uf Streit aus oder wie darf ich das Verstehen 



Hochachtungsvoll 
Sven Marklewitz



P.s. Bitte Rufen Sie Mich bitte auf Händy an 0163/88****
und sagen sie Mir wenn ich die 21Euro Überweise  Schalten Sie Zumindest das Internet wieder Frei??????


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: 1&1 Kunden hier?*



Sven Marklewitz schrieb:


> Schalten Sie Zumindest das Internet wieder Frei??????



entweder hier will jemand verarschen oder ist völlig bescheuert

was hat das mit Spam zu tun?


----------



## Reducal (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: 1&1 Kunden hier?*

Dieses Forum ist wohl die  falsche Adresse, wende dich doch > HIER < hin, unter Benennung deiner Benutzerdaten.


----------

